# Ultimate trad hunting setup?



## D90rick (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey guys! I have been shooting a bear alaskan & love the traditonal shooting! I still like my compound, but next year i want to hunt trad. So, what would be the ultimate setup from bow to arrows, to rest etc? Budget is secondary to performance, quality etc. My only requirement is a takedown bow so i can switch out limbs. I plan on whitetail/mule deer/pronghorn & bear hunting. Thanks so much for the input, i always get steered in the right direction here!


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Really, I think, the only important factors are that you can hit where you want, within hunting distance, whatever that is, you get your arrows/bow/you tuned, and that you've got enough punch to slice a sharp broadhead through whatever it is you're taking. Something you can handle easily, like to shoot, and shoot well is all that matters, in my opinion. I defer to people who've taken bear to define the oomph required.

A cheapo Sage or Journey would work just fine. The hard part is getting an opportunity at a good shop.

I have a fairly expensive, fairly high performance traditional bow, but the only real justification for it is that it's a luxury item, and I like it. Something way cheaper would work just as well.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

This question really depends on how and where you hunt.

-Grant


----------



## D90rick (Feb 15, 2013)

I hunt in the midwest, eastern wyoming. Most shots under 30yds.


----------



## Stone Bridge (May 20, 2013)

I'd use a 68" ILF target bow with a single pin sight set at the distance you think game will be shot at from. Gap or stack from there. Make the bow very heavy and steady, maybe a 12" stab.

This is what I hunted deer with for a dozen years from ground blinds. I thought it was perfect in every way. Didn't even camouflage the bow. Looked like I just stepped off the target range. Killed eleven deer in 12 seasons like this in Maine. Didn't get a shot the one year I didn't connect. It almost seemed too easy to me. Deer are very big targets.


----------



## bbates62 (Jan 5, 2015)

assenheimer 60lbs with gold tip traditonals 5 1/2 left helical parabolic fletch with 100grn zewickys


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

D90 - 



D90rick said:


> Ultimate trad hunting setup?


There really isn't one. 

Find one you like and can control and have at it.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Greencb (Jul 8, 2008)

Its more about the hours you want to put into practice more than anything else. Like others have said tune your set up and shoot. If you find you can't tune your bow, lower the weight and work on your form, this is where the practice comes in.


----------



## D90rick (Feb 15, 2013)

Ok, I'll rephrase. Im not a novice shooter. I understand form, not being over-bowed, know how to tune etc., i am looking to upgrade what i currently have is all. I'd rather buy once, cry once, so I'd rather buy the best first off.


----------



## Greencb (Jul 8, 2008)

It's a personal choice, I like the versatility of my Dalaa. I can change grip draw weight, center shot, tiller and overall length. I can also add a sight.or a stabilizer. Arrows I have used fmjs for years, I just picked up axis and going to give them a shot. I run a 175 grain head.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I'd get the longest bow that will work for my most cramped shot. For me that would be 66".
I'd get a bow which stores a lot of energy and releases it efficiently when used with 10-12gpp arrows.
I'd get a bow with good geometry and mass to be stable.

Add all that up and I'm looking at a 21" metal riser with ILF longbow limbs, probably a Warf with Dryads if I'm going to be specific.

-Grant


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

everybody likes something different. thats why theres so many options.  I LOVE my Toelke Chinook. I shoot 500 trad axis from it with a DRT broadhead. Will do everything I can do plus a lot more.


----------



## D90rick (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks guys. I prefer a low wrist grip. Thanks for the various suggestions, thats why i am asking here


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

There are many great options 

Do you want to go ILF ? 

In an ILF production hunting bow this is top of the line Trad Tech Titan II with BF Extremes 










In a bolt Down Custom 

In my mind the Border CH stands alone 










There are so many choices


----------



## gobblengrunt (May 23, 2006)

Grip, feel, length, looks, etc. is a very personal decision. I can shoot most any bow very accurate, but there are some bows that seem to "shoot themselves!" ILF bows give you endless options to make a bow perfect for you. I do not like the look of metal bows so my wooden bows are more trial and error. To me it comes down to the grip and riser geometry. A buddy of mine shoots competively on the same level as me. He is a very good shot. He loves and will only shoot his black widow bows. For me, after owning and trying literally hundreds of bows, I prefer a fox high sierra recurve. Is one better than the other, no! If you prefer the feel and looks of a custom wood bow, I would recommend you attend one of the bigger trad shoots/ trade shows to actually feel and shoot many different bowyers bows. ILF is much easier and less expensive to buy/ sell risers, limbs, and grips until you find that perfect "feel". good luck in your quest for the perfect bow


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

With lots of members on this forum, it would be most unexpected to find a few bowhunters lining up behind a single choice…or set of choices. But people use what works for/suits them…on an individual basis.

That said, I do have one that I have to call “Ultimate”…because it's a Bob Lee Ultimate Recurve. Although I’ve had it a couple of years, that bow has yet to go hunting. That’s partly because I’ve become good friends with another bow…and partly because it’s bit heavier than what’s needed for the local whitetails (…though I am planning on ordering other set of limbs).

But, more in the sense of “ultimate”, my plans for next season (which I’ll start working on soon) will be taking matters back to my roots…and using wooden arrows with Bear Razorheads for my big game hunting. To me, “the ultimate” involves having confidence in my ability/equipment…and a plan. Love it when a plan comes together. 

On the other hand, "my" ultimate is to have many bows to choose from (back-up bow, then a back-up for the back-up, etc.)...and lots and lots of arrows. Enjoy, Rick. 

pictured:
Bob Lee Ultimate
Brooks Hunter Recurve (my go-to bow)
Bear Super Kodiak (1968)
...and shooting off the shelf is a personal requirement...


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

A modern black powder rifle and a bag of corn.

Sorry...couldn't help myself. :laugh:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'll weigh in with my personal preferences.

I like hybrid longbows. Always been drawn to longbows, and after a year hunting with a recurve and having it get caught on every brush, twig, and rail on the stand I knew they just weren't quite my thing. I have nothing against them, just prefer hybrids. They're just as fast, easier to quiet, and I have yet to ruin a limb due to twist. 

I'm also a big fan of economical bows. Same with vehicles. I like to see how much I can get from something that doesn't cost an arm and a leg (leaves more money for arrows or gas). Above $600 and you can get a really nice compound that would be more powerful and more accurate. For just over half that you can get a brand new ILF rig that will probably out shoot 90% of the other traditional bows out there. That's hard to beat.


----------



## D90rick (Feb 15, 2013)

I have nice compounds but want to get more into the trad style. I know I want the ILF style. Is it better to shoot off the shelf or use a rest/plunger for hunting? I am concerned with weather conditions which in the case of snow or ice I assume the shelf is more reliable?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

D90rick said:


> I have nice compounds but want to get more into the trad style. I know I want the ILF style. Is it better to shoot off the shelf or use a rest/plunger for hunting? I am concerned with weather conditions which in the case of snow or ice I assume the shelf is more reliable?


Some risers are easier to build the shelf up on than others. Honestly, something like the NAP Centerest won't fail unless you try to break the thing, and only costs $20. 

My comparison of prices was more so to point out that more money won't necessarily get you more bow. The big benefit to traditional is not having to spend an arm and a leg.


----------



## JINKSTER (Mar 19, 2011)

D90rick said:


> I have nice compounds but want to get more into the trad style. I know I want the ILF style. Is it better to shoot off the shelf or use a rest/plunger for hunting? I am concerned with weather conditions which in the case of snow or ice I assume the shelf is more reliable?


I by far prefer "off the shelf" for a hunting rig...Mainly for durability issues...the thought of quietly working my way too a stand or blind at O'Dark thirty only to find that my flipper rest bent or snapped off somewhere along the way doesn't bode well with me...I guess stick on rests are durable but...what happens when glue freezes?...plop. :laugh:


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

I'm with JP on this one.

I've been shooting and hunting (deer, bear, hogs, turkeys, and every damn porcupine I come across :wink with a TradTech Titan for 8 years now. I just can't imagine what more I could want in an all around hunting/3D/target bow. 

There are those that will say a short riser does not make a good target bow, and I would agree. However, I'm not a serious target shooter and if I have to lean one way or the other, it would be to what I think makes a good hunting bow, not what makes a good target rig. All the target shooting that I do is done with the intention of preparing and practice for hunting, and at hunting distances.

You simply won't find a better quality metal ILF hunting riser, nor will you find better customer service that what Lancaster Archery (parent company of TradTech) will provide. The are simply the best in the business.

As to your question of shooting off the shelf or using a rest/plunger setup, that is really up to your personal preference. I shoot off the shelf with felt pads and have never once in 8 years of hunting have I had an issue. Hot, cold, rain, sleet, snow, and I've never had a pad come off unless I wanted to switch it.









They are quiet, can be tuned for great arrow flight, come in various shapes and sizes, and you can get a couple dozen of them for a few dollars.









The nice thing about the ILF system is that you can get very capable hunting limbs for less than a hundred bucks to well over a thousand.

The Titan is also available in three grip styles, low, medium and high wrist.









Or, if you're used to and like a more compound style grip, it's really easy to get (or make, the ones shown) a set of grip scales that will fit well. I ended up not liking them so I gave them away.









No, there is no "ultimate" setup for everyone, but I've shot a bunch of them in the last 8 years or so and I have yet to shoot one that I would trade my Titan for.

Good luck.

KPC


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

Here's mine - 40# Dorado, ugly and accurate! I crawl through the brush scooting it along on the quiver stalking mule deer and antelope. Bumping over rocks and sticks - would make me cringe to have a fancy wood bow and use it that hard. I do appreciate a nice wood bow, but I am a hunter first and a rugged bow that has a few bumps and bruises just seems right to me. Ultimate........eh maybe not, but I shot a nice string of 270+ NFAA rounds with it last summer, made for a very confident feeling in the field. The compound goes when I'm serious about elk.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

JINKSTER said:


> I by far prefer "off the shelf" for a hunting rig...Mainly for durability issues...the thought of quietly working my way too a stand or blind at O'Dark thirty only to find that my flipper rest bent or snapped off somewhere along the way doesn't bode well with me...I guess stick on rests are durable but...what happens when glue freezes?...plop. :laugh:


Funny, the only rests I have ever had fail (fall off) were stick on furniture pads. Velcro tends to wear out and stuffing toothpicks or matchstick behind the strike plate to get centershot is questionable also. Never had an issue with an elevated rest.......I do carry an extra but have never used it. I like them because they are easy and quick to tune and quiet as anything else. Seems trad enough for me on my recurves. A longbow does look better with a rug rest is guess. Six of one, Half Dozen of the other - go with what you like.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

JINKSTER said:


> I by far prefer "off the shelf" for a hunting rig...Mainly for durability issues...the thought of quietly working my way too a stand or blind at O'Dark thirty only to find that my flipper rest bent or snapped off somewhere along the way doesn't bode well with me...I guess stick on rests are durable but...what happens when glue freezes?...plop. :laugh:


Jinks... you live in FL... and haven't hunted in a while...

What are you worried about??? :lol:


----------



## jakeemt (Oct 25, 2012)

Centershot-I really like the looks of that dorado. Can you get her pretty quiet? How much does she weigh?


----------



## jakeemt (Oct 25, 2012)

Ohh and I also like those bear stick on rests. Uber cheap and you can toss an extra in your pocket no biggie.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

centershot said:


> Funny, the only rests I have ever had fail (fall off) were stick on furniture pads.


Wow, that really surprises me. I hunt mostly in Michigan and throughout our seasons, it's not uncommon to go from 80 degrees to below zero, with rain, sleet and snow. I've never had one even come loose.

I should have mentioned though that felt pads come in two styles. The style I use has rubbery layer between the felt and the adhesive. The felt is molded into that layer and the adhesive is much stronger. The other style is basically the felt pad stuck to a thin layer of two-sided tape. This style is very stiff and comes apart easily. It leaves the tape on the shelf and the pad falls off.









KPC


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks Kevin, I never new there were different kinds of furniture pads. All I've ever had fall off were the pads too, the cheap 2-sided tape kind. I'll look for the better made version.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

If i was buying a new hunting bow right now, tradtech titan 17" w/ BF extremes or border hex7 if i really wanted to spend some cash. 

Titan is a nice riser, I miss mine alot.


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

benzy said:


> Thanks Kevin, I never new there were different kinds of furniture pads. All I've ever had fall off were the pads too, the cheap 2-sided tape kind. I'll look for the better made version.


No problem benzy. The felt ones with the rubbery layer are also much more dense than the others type. 

Here is a little trick for you. Once I cut my pad in half and trim the edges the way I want them, I quickly pass them over a bic lighter. That kind of seals the fibers together to prevent them from "fuzzing" up with use.

KPC


----------



## gnome (Oct 22, 2006)

Another vote for the Trad Techs. the first two pics are a Titan III with medium recurve limbs.
the last one is an older Sky DX15 with Samick longbow limbs, It is an awesome shooter.
I don't think anyone can go wrong owning one of these.
It ultimately comes down to what makes you grin when you shoot it.


----------



## Bobman (Dec 18, 2004)

Bear super Kodiak TD

aluminum arrows with feathers

shoot it off the shelf

bear bow quiver

cut on contact broadhead

keep it simple


----------



## Greencb (Jul 8, 2008)

D90rick said:


> I have nice compounds but want to get more into the trad style. I know I want the ILF style. Is it better to shoot off the shelf or use a rest/plunger for hunting? I am concerned with weather conditions which in the case of snow or ice I assume the shelf is more reliable?


The most robust choice is off the shelf, especially if you take the time to tune by shaping under the shelf material to raise it and adjust centershot. I personally use a stick on flipper, I have never had it come off. I have bent an arm before. I carry an extra stick on rest in my pack just in case. 

For me personally a flipper rest and plunger provide a more forgiving shot, allow me to perfectly tune an arrow easier.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

GEREP said:


> Wow, that really surprises me. I hunt mostly in Michigan and throughout our seasons, it's not uncommon to go from 80 degrees to below zero, with rain, sleet and snow. I've never had one even come loose.
> 
> I should have mentioned though that felt pads come in two styles. The style I use has rubbery layer between the felt and the adhesive. The felt is molded into that layer and the adhesive is much stronger. The other style is basically the felt pad stuck to a thin layer of two-sided tape. This style is very stiff and comes apart easily. It leaves the tape on the shelf and the pad falls off.
> 
> ...


That must have been the type I had - not only did it not stick, but was pretty noisy as well. That was enough for me, there are better options. Unless there is a rule change by the NFAA a stick on flipper and plunger is a superior system for me. Then again I don't like to tinker. I just get it shooting good and shoot. The biggest flaw in my shooting system is not the rest or bow or arrows......more the dummy pulling the string. ha ha.


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

While I love my Titan gen 1 riser with a set of BF extremes 
I just picked up a 15" phoenix xd riser I put a set of long blackmax extremes on it. i love the feel and the raidus shelf. 
I have put in a order for a 17" phoenix xd as well.
Im really starting to question my switch to traditional archery 
2 titan gen 1's 
titan III 
Sky 15" tdx 
Morrison phoenix 15" xd 
hoyt buffalo 
2 dorados 
and the one on order


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Cwilder said:


> Im really starting to question my switch to traditional archery


Beginning to look the road to poverty?  At least you get to enjoy the ride…while you're waiting for a delivery. :archery: :wink: 

Another upside is that you’ll have something that you can liquidate when it's time to pay for a divorce lawyer moon…and don’t ask how I found this out! Rick.


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

BACK in my recurve days b/4 compounds (1956 through mid 70s) I did a ton of hunting & tourney shooting. I preferred a 64" Bow (American Archery Cheetah was my favorite). 55#s was my favorite hunting weight (shot Elk, Bear, Whitetail & Hog). I preferred a 3 blade broadhead & still do. I did use a 60" 60#s a few years. NEVER cared for anything under 60" due to finger pinch & just not enough to throw the heavy arrows I shot. Oh, I was a shop/lanes owner from 1964 through 1982.
Field shoots I used a 72" 42#s shooting up to & including 80 yds. NFAA 28 target Field shoots were the major tournaments in those days (112 shots) & the indoor 300 round (60 shots). I had one rule in picking out a Bow-if I liked the "grip" I knew I would shoot it well, just like a Pistol.


----------



## Tradbow Guy (Feb 9, 2007)

JINKSTER said:


> I by far prefer "off the shelf" for a hunting rig...Mainly for durability issues...the thought of quietly working my way too a stand or blind at O'Dark thirty only to find that my flipper rest bent or snapped off somewhere along the way doesn't bode well with me...I guess stick on rests are durable but...what happens when glue freezes?...plop. :laugh:


I started out with a flipper rest, it was sort of my crutch. I took it off shot off the shelf and found my groups were just the same, which is pleasing. The less stuff on a hunting rig the better. Now the only thing that can break on my bow is the string.


----------



## johnnail (Mar 11, 2014)

Go to the biggest "Trad" shoot you can find, and shoot as many different bows as possible. One of them will "speak" to you


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

johnnail said:


> Go to the biggest "Trad" shoot you can find, and shoot as many different bows as possible. One of them will "speak" to you


Ditto..."Try before you buy" would be the shortest path to finding YOUR "ultimate". Fortunately, there are bowyers out there that offer bows to try...which expands the possibilities, for those who have problems connecting with like minded folks, locally. Rick.


----------



## patrick2cents (Jan 26, 2014)

D90rick said:


> Ok, I'll rephrase. Im not a novice shooter. I understand form, not being over-bowed, know how to tune etc., i am looking to upgrade what i currently have is all. I'd rather buy once, cry once, so I'd rather buy the best first off.


By my figuring, the Border CH fits the ultimate hunting recurve definition. Of course, I'd have to shoot one to know if it worked for me as I've only shot them vicariously through JP.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Just go get a Border covert hunter and sort the rest out later. I don't own one but know it has to be the best thing out there. Oh and for this advertisement Sid please keep me in mind for any left handed covert hunters you can't get rid of :wink:


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter (Mar 27, 2008)

For me it's a bow that I can beat up without stressing about scratching the finish. I hunt spot and stalk in the mountains and my equipment gets beat up. My favorite hunting rig is my Warf'd Proline with Trad Tech limbs 64" 46# and a 500 gr carbon arrow. It's a great compromise with size, balance and enough speed to get the job done.


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

ahunter55, are you wearing a "Detroit" haircut in that one shot? I remember them well. I had one too in 1958.


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

johnnail said:


> Go to the biggest "Trad" shoot you can find, and shoot as many different bows as possible. One of them will "speak" to you


I totally agree with John's statement..........


----------



## voodoofire1 (Jan 24, 2006)

MrSinister said:


> Just go get a Border covert hunter and sort the rest out later. I don't own one but know it has to be the best thing out there. Oh and for this advertisement Sid please keep me in mind for any left handed covert hunters you can't get rid of :wink:


heck I'd be happy with just a set of the limbs to put on an Elk antler riser!


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

ahunter55 said:


> I preferred a 64" Bow (American Archery Cheetah was my favorite).
> I had one rule in picking out a Bow-if I liked the "grip" I knew I would shoot it well, just like a Pistol.


Never got the compound bug, myself...but an American Archery Cheetah was my first fiberglass laminated recurve (a lemonwood and 2 hickory bows before that) and it’s the bow by which I’ve come to judge all others. Presently I have Cheetahs from American’s days in Illinois to their days in Wisconsin...and a few with a much bulkier grip than in most bows, but fits the hand remarkably well. 

Thanks for the memories, Rick.


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

voodoofire1 said:


> heck I'd be happy with just a set of the limbs to put on an Elk antler riser!


Not nearly as nice as one of yours Steve, but she still looks pretty darn awsome with those hooks!! Limbs aren't mine but I married up a pair just to make sure everything lined up right. Now I'm saving some change for my own set.


----------



## hobbs4421 (May 20, 2006)

There are some beautiful bows on here! Thanks for posting! I'm brand new to traditional archery, so this thread has been helpful for me to decide how to set my bow up.

Thanks, Isaac


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

*The perfect hunting setup-*

that would be mine of course!















Jokes aside................the correct answer is of course going to be the one you shoot the best.


----------



## celtpaddy (May 16, 2011)

MrSinister said:


> Just go get a Border covert hunter and sort the rest out later. I don't own one but know it has to be the best thing out there. Oh and for this advertisement Sid please keep me in mind for any left handed covert hunters you can't get rid of :wink:


And I'll take the other side of the same! thank you.


----------



## zze86 (Aug 31, 2011)

rogbo said:


> Not nearly as nice as one of yours Steve, but she still looks pretty darn awsome with those hooks!! Limbs aren't mine but I married up a pair just to make sure everything lined up right. Now I'm saving some change for my own set.


what limbs are these? That is some pretty extreme curvature on the ends there.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Beendare said:


> that would be mine of course!
> View attachment 2134567
> 
> View attachment 2134570
> ...


is that a samick sage?


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

celtpaddy said:


> And I'll take the other side of the same! thank you.


Can't blame a guy for trying. Maybe some day I will make that order. They are just unreal and Joe is always on here making us want one.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> is that a samick sage?


Oh man....lucky you are in Texas as a guy could get slapped for an insult like that!
[just kidding]
Its a Morrison 17" riser with W&W [carbon foam] Inno limbs.....and it makes almost everything else pale in comparison- almost [ Matt Potter let me shoot his border Hex 6 limbs at a shoot- nice and some other nice limbs out there]


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Beendare said:


> Oh man....lucky you are in Texas as a guy could get slapped for an insult like that!
> [just kidding]
> Its a Morrison 17" riser with W&W [carbon foam] Inno limbs.....and it makes almost everything else pale in comparison- almost [ Matt Potter let me shoot his border Hex 6 limbs at a shoot- nice and some other nice limbs out there]


no lol i wasnt trying to insult you, it just looked like a samick sage that had been re-finished to a bad ass paint job with sick limbs, because the riser looked like the sage one, my mistake, good looking bow none the less


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

zze86 said:


> what limbs are these? That is some pretty extreme curvature on the ends there.


Those are the newest Borders. Hex 7-h ILF.


----------



## Dewey3 (May 6, 2012)

JINKSTER said:


> A *modern black powder rifle* and a bag of corn.
> 
> Sorry...couldn't help myself. :laugh:


MODERN ??? Can't stand to even LOOK at an in-line rifle (Shutter) !

Now maybe get a 50 cal FLINTLOCK, and you got something !!

(He DID say "TRAD HUNTING", right ???)

For archery, I'll use my Excel off the shelf with my BM 45 lb limbs and Eskimos.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

zze86 said:


> Some biblical verse
> 
> A bunch of name brands and specs.


I love this ^^^^


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

ghostgoblin22 said:


> no lol i wasnt trying to insult you, it just looked like a samick sage that had been re-finished to a bad ass paint job with sick limbs, because the riser looked like the sage one, my mistake, good looking bow none the less


Ha! A Samick Sage looks like a 2x4 next to my bow. [ugh oh, there he goes again..... grin] Its like comparing a Yugo to a Audi Quattro....grin

I thought someone might have put you up to that to yank my chain - no worries. If this bow wasn't the sweet shooter it is.....I would have ordered one of those Border Coverts myself.......or at least some Hex6's for my Morrison riser....or a new darker Ebony 19' Morrison riser with the Hex6's......oh man GG, you are going to cost me some $$$. So many good hunting bows........ Its hard to go back to something like that once you shoot a really nice recurve with great limbs.


----------



## curvaceous (Feb 3, 2010)

My go-to setup (favourite setup) is an Assenheimer 64" takedown recurve which I luckily got second hand for cheap .
Super quiet and fast , I had a guy over here make me up some new limbs for it which have a bit broader taper than the stock ones to the tip , and have kept it just as quiet , but made it even faster .
I use a selway 6 slip on quiver , and use aluminium arrows , carbons out of it are pinging out of it fast , but like the extra weight of the alum's .
I have a flipper/plunger setup on , im not a subscriber to shooting of the shelf , we all want minimal arrow contact of the rest on compounds ( dropaway rests) so I want as little interference/drag of my arrows out of the recurve too .
Doesn't make it any less "trad" shooting off a rest than off the shelf, no more than shooting carbons or aluminiums out of a recurve or longbow .


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Those American Archery Cheetahs bring back old memories. My first hunting recurve in the early 60's was a Cheetah Supreme. Shot many Field Rounds with it also. Used a Hoyt stick on elevated rest with it...and on every other recurve I've had since..and never had a failure of any type with them. Maybe in the next 50 something yrs. of hunting and shooting with stick on elevated rest...one may catch on a twig or fall off in freezing weather..my fingers almost did this morning.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Thread gave me the itch to buy. Feel like a titan or black magic riser will be heading my way shortly. 

Should try and sell my longbow.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

Far as Ultimate trad hunting setup goes...I'm in the beginning stages of ordering my Ultimate Whitetail Recurve. This bow I'm going to do things a little different. Only because from everything I've heard and read about the bow it's pretty much in a league of it's own and I'm going to try to maximize it's performance by changing a few things in my shooting form along with a few personal preferences in recurves. 

It will be a 48# + or – 1# @ 28” (my normal draw is 29-1/2”) 62” Border Covert Hunter with 17” TCS Riser and HyperFlex Hex-7 limbs finishing up to a 55-1/2” bow when strung.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Hoyt said:


> Far as Ultimate trad hunting setup goes...I'm in the beginning stages of ordering my Ultimate Whitetail Recurve. This bow I'm going to do things a little different. Only because from everything I've heard and read about the bow it's pretty much in a league of it's own and I'm going to try to maximize it's performance by changing a few things in my shooting form along with a few personal preferences in recurves.
> 
> It will be a 48# + or – 1# @ 28” (my normal draw is 29-1/2”) 62” Border Covert Hunter with 17” TCS Riser and HyperFlex Hex-7 limbs finishing up to a 55-1/2” bow when strung.


Your gonna like that


----------



## SStech (Jan 7, 2008)

A & h bow and easton injexion arrows. A & h has a patented system and transfer more energy into the arrow. Check out their site. The have the test results to prove it.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

JParanee said:


> Your gonna like that


I'm sure I will Joe. Biggest thing I was worrying about with the 17" riser and only 2-1/4" sight window was my old style of target shooting form..Field Round days.

To make sure I would be okay with the narrow sight window I cut a piece of card board in the shape of the 17" sight window and taped it on my Black Widow PTF..if has a forward handle similar to the Cover Hunter. I didn't have any problems with the 2-1/4" window. Had to change the way I see the target, but really don't even have to cant the bow. I just look past the sight window at the spot instead of looking through it and down the top of my arrow. I actually shot better for the most part. Little practice and I think I will be more accurate at hunting distances.

I would want a bigger sight window for target shooting at longer distances, but for 30yds and in I'm fine with this.

After all it is a hunting bow so I need to adjust.


----------

